# Mosfet Lot verschmolzen



## loltheripper (1. März 2013)

Mir ist vor einiger Zeit mein MSI 890FXA-GD70 gestorben, erst dachte ich eine Mosfet wäre abgeraucht jetzt habe ich aber bemerkt das bei einem Chip das Lot total verschmolzen ist. Kann es überhaupt sein das solche Temperaturen dort entstehen, kann der Chip trotz Kurzschluss noch heil sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.


----------



## Superwip (1. März 2013)

Wo ist da ein Mosfet?


----------



## loltheripper (1. März 2013)

Das sind die DrMos (Driver Mosfets), lass es dir von MSI erklären was die da alles zusammen gesteckt haben.

edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (1. März 2013)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Kann es überhaupt sein das solche Temperaturen dort entstehen, kann der Chip trotz Kurzschluss noch heil sein?


 
Dafür sind minimum 350-400°C nötig und da wäre der Mosfet lange vorher gestorben  Halte ich also für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## loltheripper (1. März 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dafür sind minimum 350-400°C nötig und da wäre der Mosfet lange vorher gestorben  Halte ich also für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


 Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber warum berühren sich dann 2 Kontakte und nur bei der einen Mosfet.

Edit: Laut Wiki verlaufen Zinnlote bei 183°C wäre aber immer noch recht heftig.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. März 2013)

Erkennen ja, weiter helfen nein. Da kein Plan.


----------



## loltheripper (1. März 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Erkennen ja, weiter helfen nein. Da kein Plan.


 Möchte nur wissen ob es möglich wäre, wenn ja starte ich mal einen Versuch mit dem Lötkolben. Wenn nein, versuch ichs tortzdem erhoffe mir aber nicht ganz so viel.


----------



## der8auer (1. März 2013)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber warum berühren sich dann 2 Kontakte und nur bei der einen Mosfet.
> 
> Edit: Laut Wiki verlaufen Zinnlote bei 183°C wäre aber immer noch recht heftig.


 
Das gilt aber nur für Lötzinne, welche Blei enthalten und das ist bei Elektronikartikeln nicht erlaubt.

Bleifrei liegt die Temperatur auf jeden Fall bei über 200°C.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. März 2013)

Ja probier es, oder lass es von ein elektro laden machen.


----------



## der8auer (1. März 2013)

Hast du mal nachgemessen, ob die sich auch wirklich berühren? Multimeter.


----------



## loltheripper (1. März 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das gilt aber nur für Lötzinne, welche Blei enthalten und das ist bei Elektronikartikeln nicht erlaubt.
> 
> Bleifrei liegt die Temperatur auf jeden Fall bei über 200°C.


Fragt sich nurnoch wie es sonst zustande gekommen ist. 


KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ja probier es, oder lass es von ein elektro laden machen.


 Naja, das schaff ich wohl noch selbst.


----------



## Superwip (1. März 2013)

Ein Datenblatt kann auch helfen; vielleicht sind die betroffenen Pins ja sowieso gleich belegt oder gar funktionslos.

Auf jeden Fall auch Durchgang messen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2013)

Datenblatt:
http://documentation.renesas.com/doc/products/transistor/rej03g1480_r2j20602npds.pdf

Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind das alles VIN und dem entsprechend wäre eine Verbindung zwischen den Pins nicht schlimm bzw. sie besteht eh innerhalb des Package.


----------



## loltheripper (1. März 2013)

2x VIN und VSWH sind zusammen. Gemessen hab ich noch nicht, werd ich aber auf jeden Fall noch.

hier nochmal zu sehen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Also ich hab die Kontakte getrennt ein Kurzen gabs aber weiterhin... Als ich versucht hab das mainboard auszuschlachten wurde mir klar wie lächerlich die Vorstellung ist, dass sich das Lot durch die Hitze verflüssigt hat. Denn mein Lötkolben mit "lächerlichen" 450°C schafft es nicht bei größeren Bauteilen das Lot zu verflüssigen.


----------



## Der Maniac (1. März 2013)

Dann musst du zum Punkt "Feuer mit Feuer" bekämpfen übergehen: Ein wenig Lötzinn an die Spitze machen und dann an den Chip ran, evtl. mit Entlötlitze dann das überflüssige Lot wieder wegnehmen. Bei 450°C schmilzt jedes Lötzinn (und auch die Kontakte/Transistoren innerhalb des Chips). Also aufpassen, nicht zu lange drangehen!


----------



## AchtBit (2. März 2013)

Im Prinzip kannst den Driver sammst Joke rausreisen und das Board wird deshalb immer noch laufen. Es hat halt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr die Kapazitäten um die Toleranz Grenzen der dynamischen Spannunganpassung einzuhalten. Insbesondere bei häufigen Lastwechsel. Das kannst aber ohne Probleme kompensieren wenn du die Spannung einfach fixierst. 

Klar wird das Lod flüssig, irgendwann ab 270C, aber zuerst läuft das Fett über die Platine. Ich hab beim Zocken fast den Grafik Prozessor einer Voodoo1 ausgelöted. Ich häts nicht gemerkt, wenn nicht plötzlich der PC mit Pixelkonfetti Screen eingefroren wäre. Lot ging zwar noch aber Das Fett ist schon 3 cm gewandert. Der Hit, nach 30min Abkühlung, ging die Voodoo wieder. Hab dann mit Heisskleber, der Voodoo nen Pentiumlüfter raufgebügelt und damit eine der ersten aktiv GFX Kühlungen gehabt


----------



## loltheripper (2. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Dann musst du zum Punkt "Feuer mit Feuer" bekämpfen übergehen: Ein wenig Lötzinn an die Spitze machen und dann an den Chip ran, evtl. mit Entlötlitze dann das überflüssige Lot wieder wegnehmen. Bei 450°C schmilzt jedes Lötzinn (und auch die Kontakte/Transistoren innerhalb des Chips). Also aufpassen, nicht zu lange drangehen!


 Mein Lötkolben erreicht nur echte 300°C wenn ich 450°C einstelle, was aber nicht für das Lot auf der Platine ausreicht.


----------



## AchtBit (2. März 2013)

450C ist schon ok, es muss halt auch die richtige Lötspitze dran sein. Für so Elektroniks Zeugs muss die Spitze so fein sein dass die volle Temp in 10 - 15 Sek erreicht ist. Damit kann man kleine Lotstellen augenblicklich verflüssigen ohne, dass ein Wärmestau zustande kommt, der sich dann  genauso blitzschnell auf andere Baugruppen überträgt. Wo  Hochfrequenz Elektronik zu löten ist, kann ein Lötel für Niederfrequenz Elektronik, als Schweiss Brenner gesehn werden. Was ganz gut funzt ist " Zange + Nähnadel * Kerze =  der McGiver Feinlötkolben"  

P.S. Bei 420C schmilzt noch lange nicht jedes Lot. Je nach Bestanteil können Lot Schmelztemps. bis auf 1000C gedehnt werden. Für HF Elektronik wird aber nur max., Mitte 300C, Lot verwendet. Ganz einfach, weil man üblicherweise Lot nehmen sollte, dass Schmelztemp. hat, die unterhalb der Schmelztemp. der allgemeinen Bauteile liegt. Sonst wird aus Löten, Schweissen


----------



## Knappknacks (2. März 2013)

höchstwarscheinlich ne kalte lötstelle


----------



## loltheripper (2. März 2013)

AchtBit schrieb:


> 450C ist schon ok, es muss halt auch die richtige Lötspitze dran sein. Für so Elektroniks Zeugs muss die Spitze so fein sein dass die volle Temp in 10 - 15 Sek erreicht ist. Damit kann man kleine Lotstellen augenblicklich verflüssigen ohne, dass ein Wärmestau zustande kommt, der sich dann  genauso blitzschnell auf andere Baugruppen überträgt. Wo  Hochfrequenz Elektronik zu löten ist, kann ein Lötel für Niederfrequenz Elektronik, als Schweiss Brenner gesehn werden. Was ganz gut funzt ist " Zange + Nähnadel * Kerze =  der McGiver Feinlötkolben"
> 
> P.S. Bei 420C schmilzt noch lange nicht jedes Lot. Je nach Bestanteil können Lot Schmelztemps. bis auf 1000C gedehnt werden. Für HF Elektronik wird aber nur max., Mitte 300C, Lot verwendet. Ganz einfach, weil man üblicherweise Lot nehmen sollte, dass Schmelztemp. hat, die unterhalb der Schmelztemp. der allgemeinen Bauteile liegt. Sonst wird aus Löten, Schweissen


Die Spitze ist nicht die feinste aber sollte reichen die Kondensatoren frei zu bekommen. Weiss auch nicht wo hier das Problem ist, hab mit dem Lötkolben schon Volt-Mods an meiner alten HD 4850 gelötet. Aber an dem mainboard hab ich keine Chance wird bei 320°C nicht flüssig egal wo und was ich versuche.


----------

